# Come with me and visit  Christmas at Covent Garden London, 2021



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

This London  tour guide is showing us the Christmas decorations all around Covent Garden this year... I'm tempted to go ...I still might...Enjoy...


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow!  So beautiful.  Wish I was there!


----------

